# Beer prices in Edmonton.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've made it known that I have retired out to Edmonton because I have to spoil my 2 1/2 year old grand daughter rotten. Everything was fine until I went to buy beer at a local little liquor store. Price shock. A four pack of 440ml cans of Guinness $16.15. At the LCBO - $10.95. Bought of 6 pack of some Molson Pilsner Tall boys - $20. That would have been $14.00 in Ont. I noticed a big can of Sapporo was $5.79 and that is $3.75 in that land of ugly summer humidity. Is there a place where there are better prices in this city? I'm really not into 750ml bottles of rum whiskey or vodka for $18.00

What I love above this place is that when the temp is 30, the humidex is 30.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Alberta is big into the "sin Tax" thing. Booze and cigarettes get hit hard. Cheapest place to buy beer is a Costco. Also, because the liquor stores here are privately owned & operated, prices vary greatly from store to store. You gotta shop around.

And yes, dry heat is very, very nice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You want cheap beer you can shop around or take a trip to B.C.. Your 4 pack of Guinness is the same there as in Ont.. But spoiling your grand daughter is priceless. Sometimes it's the only reason why I'm still here in the flatlands. Spoiling my 2 grand daughters.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you hitting the stores on Whyte Avenue? They are the most expensive. Go to the liquor store at the Canadian Super store on 104 (or is it 103 sorry I moved 5 years ago).

Also, please remember this when people rip the LCBO and praise the private market! 

TG


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> You want cheap beer you can shop around or take a trip to B.C.. Your 4 pack of Guinness is the same there as in Ont.. But spoiling your grand daughter is priceless. Sometimes it's the only reason why I'm still here in the flatlands. Spoiling my 2 grand daughters.


A Quebec man was recently pulled over and charged in Quebec for "importing" a few cases of less-expensive beer from New Brunswick into his home province. Dunno if that's an issue between Alberta and B.C.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

You have it backwards; you can buy beer in quebec for about a $1 a can. 48 packs are $50. 

Here in NB most 12 packs are $25.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was talking to my daughter and her partner. They said Costco too, and mentioned the superstore as well. The one on 104 is about 10 mins at most away.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I was talking to my daughter and her partner. They said Costco too, and mentioned the superstore as well. The one on 104 is about 10 mins at most away.


thought if was 104! Superstore is cheaper but the beer is unrefrigerated. Not good when you are really thirsty!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> You have it backwards; you can buy beer in quebec for about a $1 a can. 48 packs are $50. Here in NB most 12 packs are $25.


I did have it backwards, but the point stays the same. Here's the story:

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...nge-over-right-to-buy-cheap-alcohol-in-quebec


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> thought if was 104! Superstore is cheaper but the beer is unrefrigerated. Not good when you are really thirsty!


I just stock up so unrefrigerated doesn't matter for me.`


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm tempted to say--supply & demand--but as was pointed out--the privatization does mean there's a wide variance in prices in ALberta.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

and for a well poured Guinness on tap, find your way to the Irish Club. 12546 - 126 Street in Edmonton. All Guinness lover's welcome. Guinness loving musicians - double welcome.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Brew your own. 

Cheapest way to buy beer there is.
I used to brew quite a bit. It's not that hard.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> and for a well poured Guinness on tap, find your way to the Irish Club. 12546 - 126 Street in Edmonton. All Guinness lover's welcome. Guinness loving musicians - double welcome.


There is also one on Whyte Ave around 107 st or so.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> There is also one on Whyte Ave around 107 st or so.


That would be O'Byrnes. My brother used to work there many moons ago.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> A Quebec man was recently pulled over and charged in Quebec for "importing" a few cases of less-expensive beer from New Brunswick into his home province. Dunno if that's an issue between Alberta and B.C.


When there were beer strikes in B.C. we'd hit Alberta for beer and the chase truck always had a lot of beer in it on runs to Alberta. The wife says it was the same here in Alberta. You'd head for the nearest border for alcohol. It only got to be a problem when you went into the states and came back with more than your allotted share of that cheap, low alcohol stuff they call beer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> thought if was 104! Superstore is cheaper but the beer is unrefrigerated. Not good when you are really thirsty! ��


It's beer and it contains alcohol. After a few it doesn't matter if it's warm or cold until the next day or two, depending when you stop drinking. On runs the cold beer would run out by about the second hr.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> Brew your own.
> 
> Cheapest way to buy beer there is.
> I used to brew quite a bit. It's not that hard.


the problem is holding off on opening before it's ready.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I can no longer afford beer, have switched to vodka!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> Brew your own.
> 
> Cheapest way to buy beer there is.
> I used to brew quite a bit. It's not that hard.


I'm thinking of doing this. I cant drink the cheap stuff, but don't want to pay $3 per can for craft. 

Is it difficult to make GOOD beer?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I'm thinking of doing this. I cant drink the cheap stuff, but don't want to pay $3 per can for craft.
> 
> Is it difficult to make GOOD beer?



Not too difficult. 
The cooking of the wort makes an unusual smell if you are not used to it. drive by a brewery and check it out. 

The Fermentation takes 2-4 weeks and needs to be highly temperature controlled. Just sitting the Brewing Carboy in the basement doesn't cut it.
A lot of guys will rig up a heating/cooling system (keg tub/water hoses, etc. think ******* engineering) to keep the Fermentation at a specific desired temp. 

That is the step that'll screw you beer up and make it taste skunky - Fermentation temp. too hot, it tastes like vinegar, too cold the Yeast go into hibernation.

A fridge with a temperature control is the best bet. 

And do NOT BE IN A HURRY. Beer takes 3 weeks at least to ferment properly and then you have to filter 2-3 times to get rid of the dead yeast and other stuff.
I've seen this done with gravity fed filter systems and coffee filters layered is steps, and seen it done with proper filtration systems you can rent from the brewing supply stores. Either way depends on you budget and how red your neck is.

Sanitation, sanitation, sanitation. Clean your equipment, then sanitize it, then clean it again, then sanitize it again. 

When brewing beer, or working with any food really, you cannot be too clean, or anal retentive about being clean.

After the first 2 batches you should catch on to it. The first one is usually the worst. Then it'll get easier once you get the hang of it.
then you'll soon run out of space in your fridge. I used to get about 3-4 cases out a single brewing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> Not too difficult.
> The cooking of the wort makes an unusual smell if you are not used to it. drive by a brewery and check it out.
> 
> The Fermentation takes 2-4 weeks and needs to be highly temperature controlled. Just sitting the Brewing Carboy in the basement doesn't cut it.
> ...


A friend of mine used to make his own beer. About 20 different types from an almost clear pale ale to something you had to cut with a knife. His system was a basic biker system. The most carboys I recall him having going at one time was 12. It was a standing rule, you bought beer and he got the bottles. At any one time he would have 30 to 40 cases in the fridges and cooler. What he brewed was a higher than normal alcohol content. He ended up buying a walk in cooler. He's cut back and now makes a couple of cases a month. The one thing I remember was that his beer didn't travel well. On a run from Van. to the Skagit Valley out of Hope we lost some in the chase truck. The rest had to sit in the river for a while before you could open a bottle safely and not wear it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My parents used to make their own beer & wine--the beer was indeed higher alcohol content--but sometimes the batches were inconsistent taste wise, so you might get a great tasting bottle or you might not. But you might be done after a bottle or two.
But as they are not big beer drinkers they didn't keep doing it.
I'm not a big beer drinker either, but when I was I never had the space to brew my own--I still don't have the space.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> My parents used to make their own beer & wine--the beer was indeed higher alcohol content--but sometimes the batches were inconsistent taste wise, so you might get a great tasting bottle or you might not. But you might be done after a bottle or two.
> But as they are not big beer drinkers they didn't keep doing it.
> I'm not a big beer drinker either, but when I was I never had the space to brew my own--I still don't have the space.


My friend had a 2 car garage and a 14'x20' room dedicated to beer making. 5 fridges before he got the cooler, two dishwashers and a separate hot water tank just for making beer. After drinking a couple of his 14% alcohol you got a good buzz on fast and the taste soon became secondary.


----------

